# Spray paint latex - need help



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm spray painting my doors using the Insdl-X CabinetCoat latex and a Campbell Hausfeld sprayer (HV 1001), and I'm just not able to get a completely smooth finish.

At this point I don't know if the problem is the paint, the gun or the operator, or a combination of all.

I'm not able to get a fine pattern from the gun, but rather the pattern looks more like the pattern you see from a texture gun when applying orange peel (see image). I have tried to thin the paint (use tap water) a lot, less, and about right (using the drip stick), and I have tried to use Floetrol. When spraying I have tried to adjust the amount of paint and the amount of air, but no matter what the spray pattern looks like orange peel.

I know this picture is a close-up, and of course you will not have full coverage in a single pass, but I would expect to see all the paint drops about the same size in order to get an even coverage.

Once the paint dry on the door it does not look 'that' bad, although when you do look at it in extreme close-up and with the light in the right angle then it does look pretty much like the texture on the wall.

So - any suggestions of what to try next?. If I'm not able to get the paint smooth, then I think I will end up lightly sanding the final coat (to get it smooth) and the spray a coat of Shellac.

Any help is VERY much appreciated

Thanks
Jesper


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

jkristia said:


> I'm spray painting my doors using the Insdl-X CabinetCoat latex


 
I'm not familiar with the product.

What size tip are you using?

Have you contacted tech suport? :smile:


----------



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm using the medium sized tip that came with the sprayer. According to the manual I should be able to spray latex if thinned to 'one drip a second' using the drip stick.

And no, I have not yet contacted tech support. I'm kind of hoping that I'm doing something obviously wrong and someone here on the forum can point it out.

Isn't it correct that I should expect an even sized droplets pattern?


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

HVLP set up's while claiming you can spray latex were never really meant to spray it. a better alternative would be if you have access an airless sprayer, they are able to atomize better due to more pressure pushing material through.

Another option would be brush/rolling Sherwin Williams Pro Classic, insane self leveling properties. I'm not familiar with the product your using, but PC might actually flow through the gun better as well.


----------



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

I just did a test spray with Sherwin Willimans ProClassic. I had to thin it close to 50%, but the spray pattern was much finer and more uniform, and so far the test piece looks good.
Next I will try get a new needle for thick paint as I think the standard needle is it top thin for latext.


----------



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

*problem solved*

Problem Solved.

Today when in HomeDepot I picked up this gun "Husky Pro Multipurpose Airless Paint Sprayer" and what a difference :thumbsup:.

The spray gun does have some mixed reviews, so I was not sure what to expect, but figured it could only be better than what I had.
I tried with 8oz of CabinetCoat, 1oz Floetrol, 1oz water, and the gun sprayed it as a perfect 'mist', and it went on completely smooth, so I'm very happy with it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Other options are to thin the latex to a consistency that is acceptable. It would require many thin coats. Or, using a white tint in a clear waterbase polyurethane, or a white latex thinned into a mix with clear waterbase polyurethane.












 







.


----------



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

>>Other options are to thin the latex to a consistency that is acceptable
Thanks, but with the other gun I did try to thin it a lot, and was still not able to get a fine uniform patter. It did better when I did a test with ProClassic. But this new gun solved those problems.

Jesper


----------

